# Strikeforce CPL Grand Prix



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bet on who you think survives the whole tourney!



































​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet!

All in on dudes?!.......... :confused02: or myself for that matter 

:laugh:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Small bet on Simba, a knowledgeable nice guy who is mostly objective plus he has good odds.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

What is this, can't quite figure it out?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MK has this locked!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like Bobby Cooper may be out if hes not back from his ban in time.. I dont mind filling in for him against Machida Karate at Hendo v Fedor. I will still fight OWNS aswell, two wins in one night would be great


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Looks like Bobby Cooper may be out if hes not back from his ban in time.. I dont mind filling in for him against Machida Karate at Hendo v Fedor. I will still fight OWNS aswell, two wins in one night would be great


or you win the title and then i win the title from you the same day wwe style


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The title is not on the line in the GP OWNS. And even if it was, there would be no way you would walk out with it. Even after a 3 round brawl with MK id still kick your ass afterwards.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

! credit on that loser...limba :happy02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

not only when i beat you will i steamroll to the sf title, but i will steamroll to your ufc title, this is gonna be a one sided beatdown and im swinging the hammer


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> not only when i beat you will i steamroll to the sf title, but i will steamroll to your ufc title, this is gonna be a one sided beatdown and im swinging the hammer


Winning titles is about performing in the cage, not how well you can race a steamroller..

As for swinging hammers, the only hammer that is going to be swung is the one putting the nails in your coffin.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Winning titles is about performing in the cage, not how well you can race a steamroller..
> 
> As for swinging hammers, the only hammer that is going to be swung is the one putting the nails in your coffin.


brave words from an already defeated competitor hixxy, your monetum will be gone in t-minus 2 days


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> brave words from an already defeated competitor hixxy, your monetum will be gone in t-minus 2 days


You have picked Scott Smith.. I am one up on you already. I hope you did your work on the under card..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> You have picked Scott Smith.. I am one up on you already. I hope you did your work on the under card..


tarec saffidiene sucks, and your allegiance to paul daley will cost you as well


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> tarec saffidiene sucks, and your allegiance to paul daley will cost you as well


Im going Woodley mate, i learnt my lesson picking Daley over Diaz..

Ive not sent my picks in yet, just need to put them in order. I think Derek Brunson is going to be my number one pick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Gesias Cavalcante 
* Eduardo Pamplona to win on the undercard i went


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got Derek Brunson and Eduardo Pamplona on the undercard.

Brunson is 7-0 with 6 first round stoppages. His opponent Lumumba Sayers is 4-1 but his 4 wins came against a combined record of 9-14..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Ive got Derek Brunson and Eduardo Pamplona on the undercard.
> 
> Brunson is 7-0 with 6 first round stoppages. His opponent Lumumba Sayers is 4-1 but his 4 wins came against a combined record of 9-14..


seems like a safe bet, mk hasnt sent his picks nor bobby? maybe we should make our match being the alternate GP fight if neither send picks hixxy?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds like a good shout there. Would only work though if neither of them sent picks though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> That sounds like a good shout there. Would only work though if neither of them sent picks though.


well bob hasnt been on for about 2 weeks and mk hasnt been on for a while either, but dudeabides hear us now we'll fill the void if need be


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> seems like a safe bet, mk hasnt sent his picks nor bobby? maybe we should make our match being the alternate GP fight if neither send picks hixxy?





hixxy said:


> That sounds like a good shout there. Would only work though if neither of them sent picks though.


Winner of your fight will be like Daniel Cormier :laugh:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

limba said:


> Winner of your fight will be like Daniel Cormier :laugh:


Not quite, as neither of us would have fought less times in the GP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Not quite, as neither of us would have fought less times in the GP.


didn't you take part in the UFC cpl too? btw toxic i havent forgot about you mate ill save an ass kicking for you later maybe next event


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah i took part in the UFC GP, but that was ages ok, and when i was making my picks 5 minutes before the deadlines.

Move over to this thread OWNS

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce-cpl/92486-strikeforce-pick-em-fedor-vs-henderson-5.html

coz this thread is more for betting on who is going to win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There was a UFC Grand Prix? I thought the UFC was past that. Then again I also thought I was going to do much better.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

settled the weird outcome, attention made credits again :thumbsup:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> settled the weird outcome, attention made credits again :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this has concluded then.


----------

